# Flynn at 10 weeks!



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Flynn at 10 weeks!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh, adorable!


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

And some more... sorry - I'm a bit camera happy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Flynn Is absolutly gorgeous. No need to be sorry with the photos. I love seeing them and sure everyone else does too


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

beautiful eyes !!!  WE all love to show off our doggies !! keep them coming !! :thumbup1:


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous!
I specially love the 5th from the first lot & the 4th from the second ones!
He's Gorgeous!
xx


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

He is quite the ladies man from what I can tell. I can't look at the 3rd picture on the second post without cracking up. It's so funny the way his tounge sticks out!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

southampton....i wonder how quick i could get there....


would need to be in the middle of the night...


if i leave a stuffed toy, they might not notice hes gone...


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Ducky said:


> southampton....i wonder how quick i could get there....
> 
> would need to be in the middle of the night...
> 
> if i leave a stuffed toy, they might not notice hes gone...


Ha! He'd probably go straight with you! He's pretty open to strangers. I'll have to remembers to lock my doors!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics - the one with the pig toy really made me laugh 
He's a cutie



Ducky said:


> southampton....i wonder how quick i could get there....
> 
> would need to be in the middle of the night...
> 
> if i leave a stuffed toy, they might not notice hes gone...


I'll get there 1st - he's just down the road from me


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He really is cute. Lovely pics


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

He is a cutey. Loves his piggy toy, and such a quick learner! Last night he was jumping over an umbrella in the front room we had set up like a jump! Agility classes? Maybe!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh wow, I didnt know frenchies could have blue eyes!


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Starlite said:


> Oh wow, I didnt know frenchies could have blue eyes!


He's actually a little Boston terrier! They look very similar but I think he's a bit leaner and taller! His one eye didn't change from a baby but I love it. He's our little David Bowie wannabe!


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Hehe this site make me puppy broody, really beautiful pupster


----------

